# new monitor trio



## mrkos (Aug 15, 2011)

picked up three of these little guys yesterday not sure what type some form of pygmy something very entertaining just managed to snap an early morning shot before they warm up too much cheers


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 15, 2011)

you baught something with out knowing what it even is? are they licenced?


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't see it properly, but it looks like a short-tailed pygmy monitor (_Varanus brevicauda_) juvie.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 15, 2011)

_snakelover3 is correct, it is varanus brevicauda_


----------



## sesa-sayin (Aug 15, 2011)

there were 3 V. brevi for sale in Qld, just 4 days ago,,,,$800.00 each..my guess is, these are they.


----------



## david.dix (Oct 24, 2011)

i swear if you found them i am so jealous.
cause how could you not know what they are if you bought them?


----------



## mrkos (Oct 24, 2011)

david.dix said:


> i swear if you found them i am so jealous.
> cause how could you not know what they are if you bought them?


 at 800 a pop I knew what they where just happened to be on rdu when they first come up for sale I must say they are powering along nicely although I've had to seperate as two have been fighting


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 24, 2011)

Any updated pics mrkos? They're awesome little monitors.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah love to see some more pics great little monitors what type of housing are you using for them


----------



## david.dix (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah pic's would be great, of them and the setup i am thinking of getting one but they are two expensive.
how big of an enclosure do you keep them in?


----------



## mrkos (Oct 24, 2011)

Ile put some pictures up on the weekend basically keep a pair in a 600 by 600 enclosure if you look at my posts in the show your monitors thread you can see my setup I have my other one in a meter long enclosure with lots of logs/ and hide holes and he seems to absolutely love it cheers


----------



## Smithers (Oct 24, 2011)

Fingers crossed this yr I'll get some....stunning little monitor, please more pics Mrkos


----------



## sesa-sayin (Oct 24, 2011)

i bought some last Jan.when they were only a few weeks old..............so tiny,!!!!!!!!!!!! bought them home into a boiling February, and was fearful, all survived happily; then came Winter, 1 went completely off food, the others, greatly reduced interest.(other monitor juvies of other species gobbled their way through winter ), although adults often don,t, and resumed feeding late August. all still going strongly, they certainly seem to be tough little guys, but Oh!!!!!!!!!!!! so tiny


----------



## mrkos (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeh mine have been spending a lot of time lately half buried in damp sand every two or three days they come out and run amok for a day I spend hours watching them I tried sexing them using Danny browns hemipenal trans illumination method and I am fairly sure I have two females and a male fingers crossed I suppose they carry themselves around the cage like a large lacie


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 24, 2011)

I Cant wait to get my small monitors  Just have to wait for my birthday then ill have the money.


----------



## njb432 (Oct 25, 2011)

What type are you going to get snakes123?


----------



## david.dix (Oct 25, 2011)

yeah if anyone has any short tailed monitors for sale let me know i can't wait to get one.


----------



## mrkos (Oct 29, 2011)

couple of updated pixView attachment 223499


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 29, 2011)

njb432 said:


> What type are you going to get snakes123?



Ackies probably.


----------



## mrkos (Oct 29, 2011)

couldnt get pics of the other two as they are burried somewhere in their enclosure cheersView attachment 223500


----------

